# Sand



## hok9 (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought my guys some sand today and filled up one of their litter boxes with it. I did not know that they would go crazy! Is sand like catnip for them? They immediatley jumped into a frenzy of binkies and running around. They love the stuff. Is this good for them hygene wise? like a bath?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a child's sandbox in the room for my bunnies, and they LOVE it too. They roll, binky and race around in it. I think it must feel good to them.

As for hygiene, I've never had any problems - except that they dig the sand everywhere. As long as the sand is clean (Ibuy the kids playsand) it should be fine.

Jan


----------



## hok9 (Apr 16, 2009)

I meant does it help them clean themselves. i got the sand for hamsters and chincillas.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww, I want sand for my babies, except I clean up after them too much already.

But it sounds cute. c:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think your buns need that sand to stay clean. I have no idea if it is safe for them.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im going to get a cat litter box for them. it has high sides so they wont keep throwing it out of the cage.


----------



## hok9 (Apr 17, 2009)

so i got them a big litterbox for the sand. They went crazy again and there is sand everywhere. Its worth it though to see them like that.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a chinchilla, and it lives in the same room with my bunny Howie, i was told to be careful with the dust as it is possible it can cause respritory(sp) problems,and to keep a decent space between him and the dustbath, i thinkthe playsand would be a better bet as it's coarser than chinchilla sand,and less "dusty"


----------



## hok9 (Apr 17, 2009)

i know what kind you are talking about, this is more like play sand. a little heavier and there is virtually no dust, like sand at a beach.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Apr 17, 2009)

Exactly right, they should be fine in the coarser sand


----------



## hok9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its working great, they havent stopped playing in it. Its the new hang out.


----------



## Minikamu (Apr 18, 2009)

Our neatherland dwarf likes to push sand with her paws. It looks oddly funny. Sometimes they dig in it. And pee..


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2009)

I love when they dig it, then push it all back with their front paws.

Glad Chip and Pinky are enjoying it - I know mine have a ball.

Jan


----------



## hok9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, peeing in it has definately become a past time for them.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 26, 2010)

i was thinking of doing that. but what about the sand meant for fish tanks? i have a large bag of it left from when i had fish. would that be ok for buns?


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 26, 2010)

i know this is an old topic, like, really old, but instead of making a new one i thought just post it here


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, Jessa. I don't know much about fish tank sand. I just use the regular play sand. Does it contain anything harmful to rabbits?

Jan


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 29, 2010)

not sure. i was wondering if anyone on here knew. all i know is that certain types of sand have rounded grains which wouldn't be a course on a bun. i'll have to look into it a bit more. i just always thought sand was all the same. i was mostly asking about it dusting up and such.


----------



## butsy (Jul 29, 2010)

can i go to the beach and get some sand or is it to salty and stufF?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 29, 2010)

i really dont think it matters what sand u use as long as its not dusty and they dont ingest it...some buns will eat silly things...my buns love love love the sand box..and holy schmoly does it make a mess!!..i dont care how high u make the sides that stuff gets shot out so high...!!..its a blast to watch...and as someone else mentioned when they push it forward its so stinkin cute!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2010)

No, do not go get sand from the beach or anywhere else natural. Unfortunately, it will have plenty of fleas and other nasty little things in it. 

You need to buy playground sand, or sand made for children's sandboxes. Fresh bags of playground sand will be sterile.

If for some reason you absolutely can't obtain clean bagged sand, it is possible to sterilize the sand you want to use. 

Put the sand into large roasting pans and bake in the oven at 350 F for at least 30 minutes, with some stirring. Then, set it out to cool (if outside, ensure birds can't poop on it  ). Takes a surprisingly long time to cool down!
http://www.practical-pet-care.com/archive.php?2002111917425830


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder what Gus would think of sand? :biggrin:

Fish tank sand (for fresh water tanks) should be safe. Iwas looking into putting sand in my fish tank and was told to go out and buy play sand or pool filter sand (because it's cheaper, but essentially the same stuff).

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe I can find some of this stuff for Penny... I don't know though. I'm just afraid of the mess she'll make.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm thinking of putting the sand in a large covered cat litter box, that way it can fly all it wants and only maybe get out one side, which i'll be putting a mat down so i can just dump it back in. i'm mostly hoping that this will stop him from digging in his litter box lol


----------



## butsy (Jul 30, 2010)

where would i buy childrens play sand?


----------



## Nela (Jul 30, 2010)

Mostly at a garden store... Reno, Home Depot, Rona also have them I think =) I'm not sure if you could find any at Wal-Mart but it might be worth it to look.

We just bought them sand as well


----------



## butsy (Jul 30, 2010)

okay thanks ! im def. gunna check that out, sounds awsome  haha


----------

